# lets see your S-10 plow truck



## ebski387 (Feb 4, 2004)

i love to see the "small guy" doing all the work. i dont have a plow on my s10 yet but plan on it. post your pictures of s10s with plows


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

This is a pic of my old truck, but it is still a sonoma or s-10


----------



## ZR2plower (Dec 20, 2003)

Here is a pic from last year. I have Herculined the rockers since then so it looks more two toned now. Got rid of my rock chips though.


----------



## ebski387 (Feb 4, 2004)

myo how did the sonoma handle the plow? sag alot? because i have a stock 95 s10 and was wondering about it if you have anyother pictures or imput that would be great thanks


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

83 Blazer....paid $100 for the truck, needed tranny ($500), pieced together the plow (total $450), $400 for new tires. So, for under $2000, got a decent little truck.

About the S10s taking the weight of the plow, I find that it drops the front about 1 1/2 in when I lift it, but the ride doesn't seem to be affected much.

Plows pretty good, could use a bit more weight and power.


----------



## blazaman2001 (Jan 22, 2004)

Myo.........what is the plow on your truck in the picture and how do u like it?


----------



## c.t. lawn care (Feb 27, 2003)

my sonoma with a 7.5 snoway


----------



## c.t. lawn care (Feb 27, 2003)

another one if my sonoma


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

I put timbrens in the front and rear, there was 450lbs in the rear for ballast... There was a little sag when you lift the plow but the timbrens and weigth in the back helped tremendously.

The plow is a fisher 6'9" LD

Here is another pic


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

I liked the plow, together they made a good driveway plowing rig


----------



## ebski387 (Feb 4, 2004)

what is the average price for a fisher 6'9'' ld plow


----------



## ZR2plower (Dec 20, 2003)

A bit over $3000 here.


----------



## S-10 Plower (Nov 28, 2003)

6'9" Ld ran me 3500 out the door that was with timberns, deflector, and emergency parts kit.


----------



## ezcleanfilter (Dec 2, 2010)

ebski387;138648 said:


> i love to see the "small guy" doing all the work. i dont have a plow on my s10 yet but plan on it. post your pictures of s10s with plows


Here is my custom built plow and s10 blazer. It is alot of work and hours but I am ready for winter. Please checkout this link to see what I have done

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2065509&id=1454208390&l=da2769bee8


----------



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)

heres mine 97 s10 long bed, just put new 31" Goodyear Duratracs on, totally changed the look of the truck much meaner now, i need to get some more pics with the new tires when it snows


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

myo;139291 said:


> I put timbrens in the front and rear, there was 450lbs in the rear for ballast... There was a little sag when you lift the plow but the timbrens and weigth in the back helped tremendously.
> 
> The plow is a fisher 6'9" LD
> 
> Here is another pic


Is the old 6'9" LD the same as the new 6'9" SD? I was thinking the SD was a little bigger becouse you never se anybody put them on small trucks any more, it's all Homesteaders now.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

mercer_me;1143555 said:


> Is the old 6'9" LD the same as the new 6'9" SD? I was thinking the SD was a little bigger becouse you never se anybody put them on small trucks any more, it's all Homesteaders now.


Although this thread is just shy of its 7th birthday, the 6'9"/7'6" LD was the same as the SD until they put the taller blades on them like the one you have. My first choice was the SD but went with the HT, a few problems with the jack but its all gravy. I have seen and heard from a few people/places that Fisher will be doing away with the SD line for the HT since they are essentially for the same trucks. I think if they used the Insta-Act pumps instead of the Homesteader it could be a bit better, we shall see what happens if they do anything.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Stik208;1143716 said:


> Although this thread is just shy of its 7th birthday, the 6'9"/7'6" LD was the same as the SD until they put the taller blades on them like the one you have. My first choice was the SD but went with the HT, a few problems with the jack but its all gravy. I have seen and heard from a few people/places that Fisher will be doing away with the SD line for the HT since they are essentially for the same trucks. I think if they used the Insta-Act pumps instead of the Homesteader it could be a bit better, we shall see what happens if they do anything.


I'm glad you are having good luck with your HT. They seam like a pretty good plow.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

That is a cool "arm" on the back! Looks like you are Great at little custom things. Have you had a chance to use this rig yet?



ezcleanfilter;1143127 said:


> Here is my custom built plow and s10 blazer. It is alot of work and hours but I am ready for winter. Please checkout this link to see what I have done
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2065509&id=1454208390&l=da2769bee8


----------



## ezcleanfilter (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes that are folds down and I put my Snowblower on it,better then trailering it. That screw lift I found in a thrift shop about 8 years ago it was for lifting handycap people and has a working load of 450 pounds. It is made of billet aluminum and The arm is medal and the plateform is aluminum magniz with steal. The motor is so small hold in the pum of your hand. It is pretty light weight but hi qualty materials made to make that lift. I worked at a company as a robot welder programer for 10 years and the company was leaving so I started a portable welding and maint-small engine repair out of a old custom but and I had made this lift for inside to put welding and lawnmowers on. I just fab for the truck then,sorry about babling


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Did your tranny pan make a difference? Is it just air going through those tubes?


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

ezcleanfilter;1143127 said:


> Here is my custom built plow and s10 blazer. It is alot of work and hours but I am ready for winter. Please checkout this link to see what I have done
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2065509&id=1454208390&l=da2769bee8


Looks good! Good luck this winter!


----------



## ezcleanfilter (Dec 2, 2010)

masternate42;1143838 said:


> Did your tranny pan make a difference? Is it just air going through those tubes?


Your right it is just air,but the pan now hold 6 quarts more for cooling and because the tubes go through the oil it allows the heat to run out of the pan easer. And I did make it just alittle lower then the frame rail so air could go through the tubes faster. There was a guy on the net but can't remember where he had bought a pan from summit kinda like mine but not as deep . Well he did a test and found out that his oil cooler did not cool as much as his pan,but his was made out of aluminum from summit. I did not want to buy one I like to make as much as I can. With buying the truck and the plow I have less then 2 grand into it,not bad I think . But I do all the maint work and welding all my self, the hours is alot but I have a good product now and I know everything about it. Today I added louvers to the hood for extra cooling,nothing expensive but it was funny to feel all the heat coming out from the engine,I just thought it would be nice because have more heat because of 2 altenators and batterys.


----------



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

Originally installed on 95 Jimmy.









Moved to 02 Blazer.









Playin. Needs a delfector


----------



## ezcleanfilter (Dec 2, 2010)

Ya my truck is not nice looking like yours. I just wanted something to do my alley,because I am the last one on it. And I got tired of paying for everyone eles and then the guy does a crappy job. Now I have a few jobs to do,nothing to big but I am not in this for a living, My small business gives me alot of free time in winter,so if I get what I want for doing the jobs why not. I will never get rid of this plow like it way to much. But if I ever need a truck theres a lot of oldies out there, I can't justify buying a new truck. Even a 2000 dollar truck,hahaha


----------



## 85 Toyota 22R (Jan 7, 2004)

Here's my s10 again this year. now much snow now but its blowing pretty good. the old snoway takes the abuse quite well.


----------

